# Help with chimney starter... too much smoke!



## 92hatchattack (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok,  so i finally took the plunge and got me and chimney starter and it works great! I really think it does a great job when we are at a picnic, or in the park. But, when im trying to cook something up here at the apartment, it creates way too much smoke from the paper used to get it lighted. We are not suposed to have grills here and this smoke draws a good deal of attention. LOL.

Anyone have any good ideas of how to get this thing started without creating so much smoke? Id also prefer not to have to use a torch.  Any good ideas?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 6, 2009)

Get yourself an electric starter. Just plug it in the wall and lay it on there for about 15 mins or so. Works like a champ. Sure you could get one for less than 20 bucks. 

bigwheel


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm,  ive never seen, or heard of an electric starter..   ill have to search around.


----------



## RubThatButt (Jul 6, 2009)

You could by the side burner that goes on a Chargriller or a camping stove perhaps. The chimney fits right down on it. Either way you do it you will still get the smoke unless you change the types of coals your using. How about a small gas grill? By the time they know what's happening you could be back inside with a burger.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^ no gas for me. With a gas grill theres not time to drink and have a cigar while the coals are getting ready    Plus i like the charcoal taste, and am really ok even throwing in a small piece of hickory to smoke a lil. Its just the extreme amount of smoke that the paper puts off thats killing me right now...

Ive heard something about using parifin wax or something ..  anyone know anything bout this???


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeppers..I know you need an electric charcoal starter. You cant find the good cubes anymore. The Russian fella who knowed how to make em died or went out of business etc. In fact if you want to come to Foat Wuth I dig mine out of the camper and give it to you free. 

http://www.target.com/gp/search/180-936 ... v_xsgt0357

bigwheel


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2009)

What kind of charcoal are you using?  The brand will also play a role in the smoke generation...I use the weber starter cubes...cheap and they work great!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 6, 2009)

Im using regular kingsford charcoal


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 6, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Yeppers..I know you need an electric charcoal starter. You cant find the good cubes anymore. The Russian fella who knowed how to make em died or went out of business etc. In fact if you want to come to Foat Wuth I dig mine out of the camper and give it to you free.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/search/180-936 ... v_xsgt0357
> 
> bigwheel



So i can just ram this thing up the bottom on the chimney starter???  LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2009)

Frito's !!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2009)

Regular Kingsford is going to smoke no matter what you use to start it.  You might give that electric thing Bigwheel is mentioning a try...or any "fire starting" thing available at your local home depot in the grilling section.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 7, 2009)

With an electric starter you don't use the chimney


----------



## Qjuju (Jul 7, 2009)

You could try one of these...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7g0aRzbJIMY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7g0aRzbJIMY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I believe they can be had here...
http://www.hammacher.com/publish/75081.asp


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2009)

This unit is no longer available at the website listed above...just called and it is not in their inventory anymore!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 7, 2009)

Today i tried some Charbroil "Sure2Burn" fire starter packs...  They claim to be non tokic, orderless, and containing no petroleum. Only weird thing is they were wrapped in a plasitc like substance that wyou were directed to leave on and light.  Not so sure about this part.

Put it did light my chimney just fine. There was still smoke, but considerably less than with regular paper. Whether this was do to the burning paper, the fact that these lit the coals slower, or both that reduced the smoke i dont know. So anyone else try or know anything about these?

My next try to further reduce smoke here at the apartment will be to try the all natural kingsford competition.

Thanks for all the help so far guys!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2009)

Well this is fast reminding me of that cousin of mine. His mama and daddy bought him books and sent him to school. Uh huh..you guessed it. All he did was chew on the book covers. 

bigwheel


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 7, 2009)

I checked out of on those electric starters today at home depot...   lol,  in the pictures here that were posted they looked like small little things..  in person i was like WTF??  They are huge!


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 8, 2009)

I use my turkey fryer to start my chiminy. It works in about 30 seconds.  Also dont forget the weed burner at harbour freight tools. $29 bucks. heres the link: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/d ... mber=91037


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2009)

That is indeed a fortuitous (sic) circumstance. We lived in a Duplex one time which had a little fenced yard. Sure the dirt has long since been replaced by dawg poopy. I dont remember ever picking any of it up anyway and we had a slew of ankle biters. They acted like they was real picky about who they rented too..but then the cops started knocking on my door axing about where was the guy who was co-joined with me. Turns out he was a well known criminal. Guess they wasn't as selective as they appeared to be. I wondered why they let me check in so easy. Me and him cooked out in the back yard a lot. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: to much smoke*



			
				JohnKinMD said:
			
		

> How much smoke will the building make when you burn it down?



That depends, Is the building made of oak or pecan or pine.....?


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jul 17, 2009)

light a sterno under the chimmney, will get it hot and you can reuse it over and over.  It is also small enough to fit underneath and will leave little to no mess as opposed to paper.  When your done just blow it out, screw the cap back on and it is ready for the next time.  Good luck


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 18, 2009)

Well actually if you want to use the up North cure just scoop yourself a tunafish sized can of ashes and fill er up with Gulflite or Kerosene paint thinner etc. When the ashes seems to have soaked up all it will hold fire it up. It will burn for a long time. Surely long enough to start a batch of cheesy briquettes. It will also start a fireplace using wet logs if you ever have a need. Wouldnt have believed it myself if I hadnt seen it happen with my own two eyes. Thats how they do it in Southern Illinoy anyway. See I know mo about yankees than yankees do. My Mama always say I had special needs and talents etc. Now no..I did not have to ride to school in the short bus (that is strictly reserved for Jar Heads as far as I can make out). I had to walk 5 miles up hill each way in five feet snow drifts barefooted as best I can recall. 

bigwheel


----------

